# California Corn Casserole



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2011)

This is a nice change from potatoes.  It's one of my "signature" recipes, and often requested for potlucks.

2 (2  lb) cans  									 			  			creamed corn
3/4 cup yellow cornmeal
1/3 cup   									 			  			salad oil
2  large eggs, slightly beaten
1 (3 7/8 ounce) can  									 			of sliced black olives, drained
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 (4  ounce) can  									 			of diced ortega green chili's
2  cups   									 			of grated mild cheddar cheese save 1/2 cup for the top			 			 			


 Combine all in a deep uncovered casserole. Bake at 350 till set, (50-60 minutes or till set in the center) Don't over bake.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

That's okay, KL.  I still have my drool rag.  *slurp*


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe. It looks awesome.

Josie


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 9, 2011)

This sounds great!


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2011)

Heeey...this looks really cool! I didn't see it before. OK, so is the consistency more like a custard or more like a cornbread? Is it cuttable or scoopable?


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the nice responses.....very much appreciated.



Alix said:


> Heeey...this looks really cool! I didn't see it before. OK, so is the consistency more like a custard or more like a cornbread? Is it cuttable or scoopable?



Alix, to be honest, it's somewhere in between. It would be iffy being "cuttable" so scoopable is best.  lol my spell checker is going bonkers.  

At any rate, it's really good, and as nice for a barbecue as it is for a Thanksgiving meal.  It's also good at room temp so taking it to an outdoor cookout is great.  Just trying to warm you up thinking about that.  Spring will come.


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the nice responses.....very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigh, yes someday spring will come. Not going to think about that right now though. 

OK, I'm going to give this a try with our roast chicken tomorrow I think. Thanks Kayelle!


----------

